# Have a good trip back Rike



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

It's getting very close. I hope everything will go smoothly. Let us know quickly that you arrived safely with the doggies. No need to write a lot. All we need to know is that you are back and all is well. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Yeh I was thinking that too ...

It was the 19th of september right ??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

You, Sir N and Little C are in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: 

Please post as soon as possible after you arrive to let us know that all arrived safe and sound. 

Heard about the Hurricane in South Korea. I hope that doesn't affect your travel plans. rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Have a very safe flight home Rike, please if you can let us know all went well and you and the little furbabies had an uneventful trip :grouphug: You are all in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I hope you had the fluffs have a safe journey home.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Have a safe trip home Rike Sir N & Little C. We will be keeping you all in our thoughts and prayers. Please drop a line or two to let us know you all arrived safely.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

:grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

We're praying that ya'll have a safe and uneventful trip. Will be waiting to hear from you once you are safely here.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

HAVE A SAFE TRIP!!!!!!!!  :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Thank you everyone! I had just popped in to start a thread up to shamelessly weasel good wishes out of everyone, but found that MalteseJane had already started one up for me.  (Thank you!) 

It's almost 12:30 pm here and it's Tuesday here. We'll be leaving my friend's house by 9:30 at the latest tomorrow morning. Once we do arrive in DFW, we have that long drive up to Tulsa, so it'll be a while until I can post, but will as soon as we get to my parents' house. (Since my mom is out of town, we are staying there one night before going on to our mystery apartment.) 

Little C doesn't know it yet, but she's going to get a bath in about an hour so that she'll be extra fluffy and sweet smelling in case I get a chance to sneak her onto my lap during at least part of the flight. Sir N is lucking out...no bath for him. Don't want him at all stressed until there is no longer a choice about it. He's been getting extra spoiled lately.

Typhoon Nari didn't hit Seoul. We've been getting a lot of rain though. The next typhoon is not supposed to even reach the Korean coast until the day after we've already left.  So glad we aren't going to be leaving in the middle of one again (yep, have done that before...not fun).

Tomorrow, we'll be taking a taxi to the shuttle bus station, a shuttle bus to the airport, fill out all the quarantine paperwork (they won't be quarantined, but still have paperwork to do), get them totally exhausted by running around in the airport, check-in, and then be a nervous wreck until we land safely in DFW. That's the plan anyway. Of course, it's highly likely that I'll hit nervous wreck status BEFORE then. ^_^

By the way, please read my signature. Would love to be able to pay my friend back a bit by helping her to get lots of hits on her sites and the ads on her sites. rayer: 

Well, off to thoroughly soak poor, abused Little C in the bathtub. Good thing she can't read my mind! :biggrin: I'll let Sir N know you are all thinking of him.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Safe travels-you know you have a lot of people hear praying you make it home safe :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'll we watching here and hoping that all goes well with your trip home. I bet your parents are happy that you'll be back in the US.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Will be praying like crazy for you and the babies till we hear you have arrived safe and sound! We will all be on pins and needles till we hear so please do try to post the very first chance you have!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

GOOD LUCK on your journey . Sarah


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

*Rike, I guess you are on your way by now but do hope yo have safe travels with the two fluffs. Everyone here is anxious to know you have arrived safely in the USA and are safe and sound in OK.
You are one brave woman! I have checked out the one web site of your friend and will recommend to others. I could not get the other to open up. New ideas are always fun and appreciated and the one site looks like it is filled with great ideas especially for the younger ones. Stay safe and Welcome Home!!!*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Have a safe trip and enjoy Tulsa. (my old stomping ground!)
Hugs, best wishes, and prayers to you and the fluffs. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Have a safe trip, I hope everything goes as planned and the next time we hear from you, you are safe & sound with your babies.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of you today and know you are in route home by now. rayer: Praying all is going just fine! and so anxious to see the update!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

You and the little ones will be in my thoughts and prayers. Stay safe. :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Have a safe flight and I hope you can keep us updated :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope you're all having a safe trip. Extra hugs to the pups! :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Rike, you and your babies are in our prayers. We want to wish you a safe and un-eventful trip HOME. Thank you for updating us. 

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Thinking of the 3 of you & praying for a safe flight! :grouphug:


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

We leave for the airport in one hour. Will update upon arrival in Tulsa (or DFW if my dad is late and I can find internet).

Dogs are great.

I'm a wreck. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> We leave for the airport in one hour. Will update upon arrival in Tulsa (or DFW if my dad is late and I can find internet).
> 
> Dogs are great.
> 
> I'm a wreck. :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


You'll be fine. It will be one heck of a journey but well worth it.
:grouphug: :grouphug: to you all.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wishing you an uneventful flight - and hope you can let us know as soon as possible that you made it home ok.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

rayer: rayer: continued prayers till we know you three are all here safe and sound rayer: rayer: 
I'm all mixed up with the time zones.. anyone know when arrival time is here?


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

sending prayers rayer: rayer: for you and the pups

Cathy


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

She is supposed to arrive in Dallas at 4:12 pm. I don't think she will be able to update before Thursday unless she finds an internet connection in Dallas. It's going to be a long drive from Dallas to Oklahoma. Too bad I am not in Dallas, I would go to the airport and welcome her back.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I've had limited computer access the last couple days due to being on a business trip; however, I have been thinking of you and I hope and pray for a safe journey for you, Sir N and Little C. :grouphug:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hoping a safe trip, happy doggies, and Sane Rike are home at last. will keep checking for updates. until then, i hope she's getting some much needed rest. sounds like a crazy last month or so. 

noselicks from a buttercup,
ann marie and the "does this mean we will get more pics of Sir N and Little C???!?!??! Yay for being in the US!" buttercup


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Well arrival time draws near!!! i can hardly stand the wait to hear all is well!!! rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am hoping that Rike, Sir N and Little C are now either on US soil or well on their way home :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

hope everything is going smoothly :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hoping everything has gone well


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm also checking in and hoping for news soon.....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Me too am checking in from time to time. I don't expect her to update before tomorrow morning. It's a very long drive from Dallas to Oklahoma and they will be exhausted after all those hours under way. They will arrive in Oklahoma in the middle of the night. Does any one know which town in Oklahoma they are driving to ?


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

We made it. Dogs made it fine. I'm fine now. Will post more on the saga tomorrow.  Thank you everyone!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

THANK GOODNESS!!!! Welcome home and thanks for the post!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Praise the Lord


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

> We made it. Dogs made it fine. I'm fine now. Will post more on the saga tomorrow.  Thank you everyone![/B]


 :aktion033: WOO HOO!!!! :chili: 
So happy to see your post and know you all got here safe and sound! now I can relax :chili:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg thank goodness, welcome home Rike, Sir N and Little C :chili: :chili: :chili: 
We look forward to hearing all about your travels :grouphug:


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

So glad to hear you made it ok! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Whew! Glad you and yours are back safe and sound.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: WELCOME HOME !


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thank you so much for letting us know. I've been thinking about you this morning..... [attachment=27035:flag_1.gif]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Great news. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: So glad you made it back safe and sound and that Sir N and Little C are OK.

Can't wait to hear more about your ADVENTURE.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

thank you, thank you, thank you for letting us know that you and the fluffs arrived safely.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

So glad y'all made it okay. I know you and the little ones have been on everyone's minds here the last few days. Get some rest!


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, my, what a relief to know the "kids" and Rike made it home safe and sound! I wonder if she heard the big sigh of relief rumbling over the landscape when SM got her email. :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Wonderful news!! I'm so glad everyone had a smooth trip. Can't wait to hear from you, Rike. Take care and just get over the jet lag and get adjusted to being here, etc.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> We made it. Dogs made it fine. I'm fine now. Will post more on the saga tomorrow.  Thank you everyone![/B]


glad to hear you all made it safe and sound. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Rike, thank God you made it back into the USA! OH yes, thank HIM. I am so glad you and the dogs made it. I had so many "fears" for you all when you were over there.

Looking forward to finding out about your trip back.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm just checking to see how things are going in OK??


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

What a RELIEF to know you're all back safely!!!! :chili: Looking forward to hearing your story....


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

That´s great to hear! I wish you the best luck in this fresh start. :grouphug:


----------

